# The Omskivar vs TruetoCheese



## Knuddeluff (Apr 1, 2015)

Zhorken said:


> Another ref test battle, this time for Knuddeluff.  As usual, we'll need one advanced/elite ref to oversee things, and one other battler, preferrably a newbie.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> ...


[size=+2]*The Omskivar vs TruetoCheese*[/size]

*The Omskivar's active squad*

 *Frankie* the male Nidoran <Poison Point>
 *Grockle* the male Lotad <Swift Swim>
 *Jaffacake* the male Duskull <Levitate> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Sinestro* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil> @ Chilan Berry
 *Bronn* the male Chespin <Bulletproof> @ Lucky Egg
 *Drogon* the male Tyrunt <Strong Jaw>
 *Marilyn* the male Gothita <Competitive> @ Lucky Egg
 *Grognak* the male Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Methuselah* the male Chingling <Levitate> @ Soothe Bell
 *Abigail & Amelia Gabble* the female Binacle <Tough Claws> @ Lucky Egg


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Madeline* the female Skorupi <Battle Armor>
 *Prickles* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *No Brainer* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Bilberry* the female Poliwag <Water Absorb>
 *Coulomb* the male Pichu <Static>
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>
 *Cuttler* the male Inkay <Contrary>
 *Nosada* the female Honedge <No Guard>
 *Pants!* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin>
 *Bram Stoker* the male Zubat <Inner Focus>

TruetoCheese sends out first!
Then The Omskivar sends out and orders attacks!
Then TruetoCheese orders!
Then I regret taking something like this on so close to my exams!
Then I ref.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 1, 2015)

Alright, sending out Pants!



Alright, buddy, it may be your first battle, but remember, winning is not the priority. We have to make Knuffle's reffing life _a living hell_. Let's party.


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 1, 2015)

Let's try out Bronn, the Chespin.

*Worry Seed*, *Toxic* and then *Super Fang*.  If there's a Protect up, or there's some other reason (barring Substitute) that you can't hit Pants, use *Bulk Up*, and if you're Taunted, use *Power-Up Punch*, then *Low Sweep*, then another *Power-Up Punch*.  Remember, if there are clones, aim for the one with a shadow!

*Worry Seed/Bulk Up/Power-Up Punch~Toxic/Bulk Up/Low Sweep~Super Fang/Bulk Up/Power-Up Punch*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 2, 2015)

Alrighty, Pants! Pull up those, uh, namesakes, we've got work to do.

So, we'd much like to keep our ability to shed our skin, it's kind of necessary for survival and all that(so is sleep, actually), so throw up a *10% Substitute* to keep errything at bay. If I'm reading Omski's orders right, Bronn should be Toxicing and Super Fanging anyway, so take the initiative and *Super Fang *his face off first! And then, since we've hit the damage cap, *wait and Taunt* him, so he'll hopefully be Taunted for the whole of next round.


*Substitute(10%) ~ Super Fang ~ Wait and Taunt*


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 3, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


The dust cloud cleared as both trainers entered the arena. Why was there a dust cloud? I'm not quite sure, I'm not a meteorologist, that's Colin, and he's not in today. Anyway, the trainers stood opposite each other, either side of the arena. They shot each other bored glances, _yet another ref test_. There had been loads of them lately, and everybody had grown tired of them. Even the crowds had. Where there used to be dozens of people coming to them, the numbers had decreased greatly and now the crowd was packed with just less than 3 people.

TruetoCheese made the decision to speed this battle up, sending out of his Pokémon first. Pants! popped out, chittering as he leaped from his ball. The Omskivar quickly replied, letting Bronn out from his Poké Ball. Bronn chirped happily, somewhat unaware that he was about to fight.

*ROUND 1*

The Omskivar (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
[Bronn]  <Bulletproof> 
*Health:* 100% 
██████████
*Energy:* 100%
██████████
*Status:* _♫I'm Bulletproof. Nothing to lose.♫_
*Worry Seed/Bulk Up/Power-Up Punch ~ Toxic/Bulk Up/Low Sweep ~ Super Fang/Bulk Up/Power-Up Punch*

TruetoCheese (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





[Pants!]  <Shed Skin> 
*Health:* 100% 
██████████
*Energy:* 100%
██████████
*Status:* _Scragbob Loosepants_
*Substitute (10%) ~ Super Fang ~ Wait and Taunt*​
Pants! kicked things off, he closed his eyes tight and started to clear his throat. He squinted and his entire body tensed, whatever he was coughing up was going to be _big_. His stomach bulged a little, something was concentrating there, and, once the bulge stopped growing, it began to travel slowly up his body. Once the mass squeezed up his throat and into his mouth, he began to swish it side to side, shaping the mass with his tongue. He, then, opened his mouth wide, slowly letting the unintelligible mass ooze out of his mouth. Pants! hopped backwards, letting the mass unfold. The thing was vaguely Scraggy shaped, it definitely wouldn't be mistaken for a Scraggy by anyone with half of a brain.

Bronn squinted at the mass, _did Pants! do something with his hair?_ He shrugged, whether or not Pants! did do anything with his hair didn't affect his next move. Typically, Chespin fur is thick enough to accidentally pick up a number of seeds and nuts, it helps during periods of famine to find a seed nestled in your armpit. Anyhow, Bronn started to pick through his fur, trying to find one particular seed. He was certain that he'd have passed by a Chesto bush and picked up a seed at some point. After a couple of seconds of searching, he finally found the seed he was looking for! Licking the seed up into his mouth, he turned his attention back to the Scraggy. Pants! just didn't look right, there was something wrong, _it must be his hair..._ He decided to go through with his attack regardless of how unsure he was about whether or not the thing was Pants! or not. Bronn spat the seed at the Scraggy-looking thing. Immediately it sprouted, its roots digging deep into the thing's nervous system, preventing any sleep. Too bad the thing was just a mass of cells and not Pants! who was grinning just behind it.

Pants! stared at Bronn, dumbfounded. _Did he really just fall for it?_ As implausible as it seemed, yes, he did fall for it. With a shrug and a '_whadda ya gonna do?_' expression plastered on his face, he moved on to his next move. He opened his mouth wide again, revealing that his front tooth was much longer than his other teeth. Like, _much longer_. Think Timmy Turner from Fairly Odd Parents times by 10. He let it rest out of his mouth, the thin layer of saliva glistening in the sun. Pants! then charged forward, opening his mouth again, letting the freakishly long front tooth sort of point in the direction of his run. As he approached Bronn, he jumped forward, his loose skin-pants flapping in the wind. And then *CHOMP*. Pants! bit down into Bronn's shoulder, causing the Chespin to cry out in pain. Sweat broke out on Pants!'s brow as he felt the energy sap from his body. He twisted around, causing Bronn more pain, and kicked off from the Chespin, pushing him away. As Bronn landed, he skidded back a couple of inches. He grinned toothily, _well, how could he not with that monster of a tooth?_

Bronn glared. His face glowing red in anger. _That really hurt!_ But...wait. There were two Pants!s? He rubbed his eyes with his cute, little paws and looked again. Yep, there were indeed two Pants!s! One looked a lot like a Scraggy, just with a really large front tooth and one looked nothing like a Scraggy, just really a blob with the general shape right. But Bronn couldn't remember, which one was real? Was it the Scraggy-shaped blob or the Scraggy? After about a second and a half, he had realised he had spent too long trying to decipher between the two of them and it was time to just attack. He closed his eyes tightly and began to concentrate. All of the toxins in his body began to congregate in his stomach, forming an awful liquid-y mess of purple goop. This wasn't complete yet, nosiree, you see it was missing the key ingredient; phlegm. Bronn started to make some of the most disgusting throat clearing noises you have ever heard. Seriously, like you were in a room filled with lots of 80 year old men and they were all clearing their throats at once. As the ball of phlegm reached his mouth, he did the unthinkable, he _swallowed_ it. The ball of green falling into his stomach and mixing with the toxic, purple goop. Bronn then confidently posed, and then stuck one of his little paws down his throat. He started to breathe heavily as a visible lump travelled up his throat. He then threw up the purple goop mass, like projectile threw up. The purple goop sped quickly through the air towards the Scraggy-like blob and...missed it by a few centimetre. The astroturf in the immediate vicinity of the toxic goop died (_I didn't know astroturf could die!_). Bronn frowned, things were not going his way.

Pants! sat and wait, knowing that's what his trainer wanted him to do. The _Tauntening_ would come after.

Bronn tilted his head, _maybe Pants! was going easy on him_! Well, he wasn't going to go easy on Pants!! Picking up a small rock, Bronn began to sharpen his teeth on it. Letting his eggshell white teeth grind against the flat surface until sufficiently sharp. He grinned, showing off his sharp teeth to the dragon-in-baggy-pants before him. He then charged forward, rushing towards the Scraggy-like blob that sat still with a blooming blue flower growing out of the side of its 'head'. He opened his mouth wide and, upon getting close enough, he bit down, managing to tear off a portion of the blob. The portion of blob disintegrating in his mouth. He stopped in his tracks and turned around, the rest of the blob slowly disintegrating too. Bronn face-palmed, '_that wasn't the real Pants!_'. 

_And the Tauntening began._

Pants! stood over the already angered Bronn and grinned, that ridiculously long tooth reflecting the sun like a perfect mirror. He had to come up with something annoying, something that would penetrate deep into Bronn's soul and send him on a furious rampage. And Pants! got just the idea.

_'your stupid'_ came from Pants!'s mouth.
_'B...but that's not correct grammar! And I'm not stupid!'_ insisted Bronn.
'_thats not what you're mom said last night_' retorted Pants!.
_'S..stop it! This is unbearable!'_ Bronn cried out, tears forming in his eyes.
Pants! kept hitting Bronn with a barrage of insults, all filled with spelling and grammar edits. Insisting he had carnal relations with the Chespin's mother, Pants!'s taunts burrowed deep into Bronn's brain. Making him furious. It wasn't just the fact that, for some inexplicable reason, the Pokémon were talking to each other in English, or that this paragraph was centred while the others were left-aligned, or the fact that Pants! was insisting that his mother would be intimate with just any Scraggy! It was the fact that it was totally wrong grammatically and in terms of spelling! And that mattered to the Chespin for some reason! The red glow on his face grew, he gritted his teeth and his little hands curled into fists. The taunt was successful, Bronn was enraged.

The Omskivar (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
[Bronn]  <Bulletproof> 
*Health:* 60% _(cap)_
██████
*Energy:* 60%
██████
*Status:* _♫Fire Away. Fire Away.♫_, Taunted (3)
*Worry Seed ~ Toxic ~ Super Fang*

TruetoCheese (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





[Pants!]  <Shed Skin> 
*Health:* 90% 
█████████
*Energy:* 54%
█████
*Status:* _Bucktooth Tauntpants_
*Substitute (10%) ~ Super Fang ~ Wait and Taunt*​


Spoiler: Calcs



Pants!
Health: 100 - 10 (Sub) = 90
Energy: 100 - 5 (Sub) - 38 (Super Fang) - 3 (Taunt) = 54

Pants!'s Sub
Health: 10  - 45 (Super Fang) = 0

Bronn
Health: 100 - 40 = 60
Energy: 100 - 2 (Worry Seed) - 4 (Toxic) - 34 (Super Fang) = 60



Notes
Okay! So, great, _trouble in my first round of reffing_. So, when it came to Bronn using Super Fang on the Sub, I wasn't sure whether it would do half of Pants!'s current health or if it would do half of the Sub's current health as damage. I went with the logical conclusion of it being the Sub's. If you disagree, I'll re-do the reffing for the round.
Rolls included:
9 for Pants!'s Super Fang (10 to miss)
10 for Bronn's Toxic (10 to miss)
5 for Bronn's Super Fang (10 to miss)

Taunt to last for 3 actions~
Assumed the energy for Super Fang was 0.75* the damage rounded _up_, if it's rounded down I'll correct it.
There's a small pool of icky, purple, toxic phlegm close to Pants! and his sub.
TruetoCheese to order next.
Chespin Sprite by Kyle Dove from Deviantart.
Let's hope I didn't mess up too much! :s


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 3, 2015)

Personally I would've had it kill the Sub, since the attack was targeting Pants and the sub just got in the way


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 3, 2015)

I've actually had this happen in-game and super fang does damage based on the actual pokemon's health, not the sub's.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 3, 2015)

It's been fixed to go along with the game's standard then~


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

Uh, how long will Taunt last? I think you should mention that in the end of round status. I assume it's 3 though?

Orders up in a bit.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 3, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> Uh, how long will Taunt last? I think you should mention that in the end of round status. I assume it's 3 though?
> 
> Orders up in a bit.


Blech I knew I forgot to put something in at the end.

Fixed!


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

Alright, buddy-boy, you are doing well, so let's go with the tried and true! *Super Fang* him one more time for good measure. After that come up close and *Crunch *down hard, we can't get rid of that giant overbite of yours, we might as well use it. Finish up with another *Taunt*. And again, just wait until after he's done his move for the final action.

If Bronn is untargetable on the second or third actions, for some odd reason(Dig or whatnot), just *Chill*. If it's a one action dig, and he's going to come up to smack you around, just wait and *Crunch * or *Taunt* him when he comes back up! Of course, if he's doing a two action dig and will come up on the third action, just wait it out and *Taunt*.

*Super Fang ~ Crunch/Chill ~ Delayed Taunt/Chill*


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 3, 2015)

Jesus Lord at thy birth that didn't go as planned.

The Taunt is what's really screwing with us, but there's not much we can do about it so we might as well just *Power-Up Punch*, then *Drain Punch*, then on the last action hit him with a *Focus Punch*.  I'm pretty sure you can't out-wait someone who's Focus Punching, so maybe it'll even count for one of your Taunted actions.  Either way it should still work.

*Power-Up Punch~Drain Punch~Focus Punch*


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 13, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...



*ROUND 2*

The Omskivar (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
[Bronn]  <Bulletproof> 
*Health:* 60% _(cap)_
██████
*Energy:* 60%
██████
*Status:* _♫Fire Away. Fire Away.♫_, Taunted (3)
* Power-Up Punch ~ Drain Punch ~ Focus Punch*

TruetoCheese (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





[Pants!]  <Shed Skin> 
*Health:* 90% 
█████████
*Energy:* 54%
█████
*Status:* _Bucktooth Tauntpants_
* Super Fang ~ Crunch/Chill ~ Delayed Taunt/Chill *​
Pants! kicked off the ceremonies this round. He grinned wide, his long, white tooth glistening eagerly in the light. He picked up a small pebble and started to sharpen the absurdly long tooth with it. The tooth chipped occasionally, causing Pants! to cringe. Upon finishing the tooth was irregularly jagged and insanely sharp. His attentions then turned to Bronn, the visibly pissed-off Chespin, and he started to charge towards the chestnut hedgehog. He opened his mouth, wide, in mid-charge. His cheeks flapped in the wind. As he approached the no-going-back point of right in front of Bronn, he lunged and bit right down on the Chespin’s other shoulder. Causing Bronn to cry out in pain. Not as much as last time, but certainly a loud, high-pitched squeal.

Bronn frowned and panted. This was taking a lot out of him. He continued to pant loudly and pulled his fist back. He started to focus some form of energy to the fist. What energy? Who knows. Perhaps it was the ghostly energy of his lost Chesnaught ancestors. Or maybe it was some manifestation of his frustration. Either way, the longer he focused the energy, the more his fist began to glow with an eerie orange aura. He grinned, Pants! was directly behind him. All he had to do was spin around and thrust his fist into the loose-skin lizard. Which is exactly what he did. Spinning on one foot, Bronn flung his orange-glowing fist directly into the chest of the Scraggy. As this happened, Bronn’s muscles tensed, and then stiffened. They all bulged out, growing by a significant amount all at once. Pants! reacted to the punch by tumbling back about a foot.  Bronn felt better, less frustrated. That bucktooth weirdo wasn’t as irritating.

Pants! glared. Bronn got a decent sized hit in. _And… did he… did he look more muscular? _The pants dragon shrugged and carried out his orders. Staring Bronn right in the eyes, he grinned toothily, showing off the pearly-white gnashers. He then began to concentrate, his teeth and jaws began to ‘glow’ black, as if the light in the immediate vicinity of Pants!’s mouth was disappearing, fading away. He opened his mouth wide, the light inside of it was gone and ghostly, whispering shadows danced and wriggled around his jaw. The only relief from the black hole forming in the Scraggy’s mouth were his teeth, which still glistened in the light. Pants! sped right up to the Chespin’s personal space, their faces only a couple of centimetres apart. Pants! tilted his head to the right, the silence of the charade freaking Bronn out. Then, almost out of nowhere, Pants! bit down, sinking his teeth into Bronn’s abdomen. The Scraggy pulled away, leaving the shadowy glow of his jaws surrounding the bite mark. Bronn squealed in pain as the shadows entered the wound, burning his flesh as they entered. He bit his own lip to stop himself from crying out any more.

Bronn scowled! That was one hell of a bite! He felt tired. He probably wasn’t going to last much longer in this battle, but, while he was still here, he vowed to hit hard. Pants! was uncomfortably close again, which was _good_. Bronn pulled his fist back again, his legs wobbling just a little. His gaze never left Pants!, mumbling various anthems of hatred towards the Scraggy. As he cursed and murmured and glared, his fist began to gently glow green. Wisps of vivid yellow appeared and faded over his hand. He flung himself forward, powering his fist through the air and towards Pants!. As it travelled through the air, the glow went from faint green to vibrant green. The yellow wisps began to grow more vivid too. A bright green flash lit up the arena as the fist connected with Pants!’s chest, landing _right on top_ of the previous hit site. As the green light flashed, the yellow wisps connected Bronn to Pants!, transferring energy between the Scraggy and the Chespin. He felt more energetic and much less frustrated!

Bronn didn’t give himself time to breathe as he immediately pulled his other fist back and began to focus. As he did so, his fist started to glow with a red aura.

Pants! stood there, waiting for Bronn to actually do something.

Bronn shut his eyes tight. His muscles tensing. His stance was still weak, his knees wobbling. However, he didn’t focus on that. His stance wasn’t his priority. His priority was pushing all of his power, all of his strength, into one huge punch.

Pants! twiddled his thumbs, waiting for Bronn to do something other than stand there and close his eyes. The red glow of the Chespin’s fist did, however, signify that something was going to happen. So the Scraggy decided to wait for whatever that was to go down.

Bronn bit his lip. Sweat dribbled down from his pores on his forehead. He blushed bright, hot red. His arm trembled almost as much as his knees. He exhaled sharply from his nose. The red glow surrounding his fist was intense. In fact, it was so intense it seemed his entire body was glowing red.

Pants! turned back to look at his trainer, asking for some stimulus to help him. TruetoCheese shrugged, shouting, “Just wait! He’s bound to make a move soon.”

And Bronn did, almost immediately after TruetoCheese’s orders. Everything became too much for the Chespin, the entirety of his strength and energy focused into one spot on his body. The energy spontaneously released, Bronn’s entire body flying forward with his fist. The red-glowing Chespin powering forward towards Pants!. The Chespin’s fist connected with the Scraggy’s abdomen, the red light dissipating immediately. For a brief second, neither Pokémon moved and then the momentum blew both Pokémon back several foot. Pants! cried out in pain, his body landing with a thud near TruetoCheese’s feet. The dust settled, and Pants! pulled himself back up on his feet.

It was now time for the Tauntening 2: Electric Boogaloo.

Pants! opened his mouth to speak, ready to read off a list of insults and jibes, and then the action ended. The round ended.

He had missed his chance. Tauntening 2: Electric Boogaloo was a flop.

The Omskivar (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
[Bronn]  <Bulletproof> 
*Health:* 26% 
███
*Energy:* 44%
████
*Status:* _♫ Ricochet, you take your aim.♫_, +1 ATK
*Power-Up Punch ~ Drain Punch ~ Focus Punch*

TruetoCheese (

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





[Pants!]  <Shed Skin> 
*Health:* 50% _(cap)_ 
█████
*Energy:* 28%
███
*Status:* _ARE YOU FEELING IT NOW MR KRABS?_
*Super Fang ~ Crunch ~ Nothing*​


Spoiler: Calcs



Pants!
Health: 90 - 6 (Power-Up Punch) - 12 (Drain Punch) – 24 (Focus Punch) = 50 (Capped)
Energy: 54 - 23 (Super Fang) - 3 (Crunch) = 28

Bronn
Health: 60 - 30 (Super Fang) – 10 (Crunch) + 6 (Drain Punch) = 26
Energy: 60 - 3 (Power-Up Punch) - 4 (Drain Punch) - 9 (Focus Punch) = 44



Notes
Couple of things:
I profusely apologise for the wait for this round of reffing, I lost my near-complete rounds _three times_ due to blue screens. It won’t happen again!
I imagine you can’t successfully _out-wait_ a negative priority move without negative priority, like how you can’t out-speed a positive priority move without positive priority. So I had Pants! Just wait out the last action because he was waiting to move last, but couldn’t actually move last due to Focus Punch’s negative priority. He’d be waiting too long and would _’miss his chance’_ to make a move. If this is wrong I’ll totally correct it.

Rolls included:
18 for Pants!'s Super Fang (91 and above to miss)
83 for Pants!'s Crunch defense roll (20 and below for defense decrease )
67 for Bronn's Power-Up Punch Critical Hit (10 or below for crit)
55 for Pants!'s Crunch Critical Hit (10 or below for crit)
21 for Bronn's Drain Punch Critical Hit (10 or below for crit)
71 for Bronn's Focus Punch Critical Hit (10 or below for crit)

There's a small pool of icky, purple, toxic phlegm on TruetoCheese's side of the field.
The Omskivar to order next.
Chespin Sprite by Kyle Dove from Deviantart.
Songs listened to while writing this are by Brother and Bones.
Let's hope I didn't mess up too much a second time! :s


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 13, 2015)

I wouldn't say that the Taunt would outright fail, just the Focus Punch action would count as one of Taunt's duration actions. Though Omski should shed his thoughts on this.

*hides*


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 13, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> I wouldn't say that the Taunt would outright fail, just the Focus Punch action would count as one of Taunt's duration actions. Though Omski should shed his thoughts on this.
> 
> *hides*


That was my initial plan, but then I read your orders again and '_you said wait until after he's done his move_' which, due to it being the first part of that action, took priority and was all Pants! did that action

But, yeah, should probably wait for more people to weigh in


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 13, 2015)

Usually (and I'm pretty sure I'm not alone here) as a rule of thumb I assume that no Pokemon is willing to wait long enough to "miss their chance" at attacking that action, and sometimes that does boil down to tricky conditionals like these.  I wouldn't technically fault you for reffing it how you did, since that is how it was worded, but I would generally lean towards each Pokemon at least trying to get a shot in, albeit at the last minute.

As far as the rest of the reffing goes, I'm really liking your prose, and the calculations are looking pretty good.  In the end-of-the-round notes, though, it should show Bronn as having +1 Attack from Power-Up Punch (I hope that was factored in for the Drain and Focus Punches?  It's in the write-up so I assumed you didn't forget about it entirely, just in the notes).


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 13, 2015)

This is a moot point since the damage was capped on Pants! anyway, but I think there's a 1% extra bit of damage on Focus Punch?


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 14, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> Usually (and I'm pretty sure I'm not alone here) as a rule of thumb I assume that no Pokemon is willing to wait long enough to "miss their chance" at attacking that action, and sometimes that does boil down to tricky conditionals like these.  I wouldn't technically fault you for reffing it how you did, since that is how it was worded, but I would generally lean towards each Pokemon at least trying to get a shot in, albeit at the last minute.
> 
> As far as the rest of the reffing goes, I'm really liking your prose, and the calculations are looking pretty good.  In the end-of-the-round notes, though, it should show Bronn as having +1 Attack from Power-Up Punch (I hope that was factored in for the Drain and Focus Punches?  It's in the write-up so I assumed you didn't forget about it entirely, just in the notes).


I just forgot to put it in the notes (again, damn), so I'll sort that out now!

Also, what's the consensus here? Should I keep my round as is or put the taunt in? I'd much rather stick to my guns on this one as it's not like the Scraggy could interpret the orders differently to how they were said seeing as it was worded the way it was.


----------



## M&F (Apr 14, 2015)

Just figuring I should mention, for everyone's future reference, that negative priority vs delayed command (and hell, even delayed command vs delayed command) is a kind of issue that is at this point largely up to the referee and not governed by any kind of consensus. In the particular case, I suppose this means Knuddeluff gets to stick to those guns after all.


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, like I said I can't fault you for reffing it that way and like MF said it doesn't actually violate any set ASB rules so you do you!  I'll edit my commands in probably sometime tomorrow

EDIT: It's tomorrow!  Okay Bronn, so you're not Taunted, which is great news!  Really great actually, because we're going to start right off with a *Pain Split*.  You might actually be Taunted by the time you move, but that's okay--in that case, use *Superpower* on the first action instead.  Also do this regardless if there's a Substitute; I've had _quite_ enough of those.  If there are clones, look for a shadow; if there's a Protect or Detect going on, *Chill*.

Now, on the second action, there should be even footing; if not, if Pain Split did not work or happen, use *Endeavor* now.  Endeavor works when you're Taunted, so that should be okay.  If the Pain Split did work, use *Drain Punch*.  Again, *Chill* if there's Protect or Detect shenanigans.  If there's a Substitute, use Endeavor; it should work either way.

On the last action, if you destroyed a Substitute this round, use *Seed Bomb*.  If there's a Substitute up now, still use Seed Bomb.  In fact, the only reason you should not use Seed Bomb is if there's a Protect or Detect up, in which case you should *Chill*.  If Pants! ever tries to dig somewhere, follow him!

*Pain Split/Superpower/Chill~Endeavor/Drain Punch/Chill~Seed Bomb/Chill*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 16, 2015)

Alrighty, Bronn was specified to use Endeavour if Pain Split didn't work. So we'll just *Fake Out* on the first action. We haven't used it since we entered the battle, so it should work just fine.

Now, he'll be forced into an Endeavour, which is fine for us. Just *wait *until after he's hit us with Endavour then *Payback* right at his face. That'll show him that you can do stuff when waiting! Punk!

Now we just need like 10 damage to finish him off... so we'll just go for a *Poison Jab*, some variety is always nice. Especially after the spamming of Super Fangs we did, we need to make up to the prose. 

If you feel something would go wrong if you waited (last round is a testament to that, buddy, I know you don't like waiting), well, just *Poison Jab* before he moves on action two. Ideally we'd want you to wait and Payback, which should be no problem.

*Fake Out ~ Delayed Payback/Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab*


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 16, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...



*ROUND 3*

The Omskivar 
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
*[*Bronn*]  <*Bulletproof*>* 
*Health:* 26% 
███
*Energy:* 44%
████
*Status:* _♫ Ricochet, you take your aim.♫_, +1 ATK
* Pain Split/Superpower/Chill ~ Endeavor/Drain Punch/Chill ~ Seed Bomb/Chill *

TruetoCheese
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





*[*Pants!*]  <*Shed Skin*>*
*Health:* 50% _(cap)_ 
█████
*Energy:* 28%
███
*Status:* _ARE YOU FEELING IT NOW MR KRABS?_
* Fake Out ~ Delayed Payback/Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab *​
Pants!, frowning at the failure of his Taunt, gave a glance back to his trainer for guidance. TruetoCheese smiled reassuringly and nodded, pointing impatiently at Bronn. Pants! nodded and quickly jumped into action. He held his arms out as long as he could either side of him, making a T-shape, and then he closed his eyes. With implausible speed, Pants! ran towards Bronn, his arms still outstretched. The T-shape sped closer to the Chespin and, before even a second had passed since the Scraggy started, Pants! clapped his hands together. They smacked together so hard, a shockwave exploded out from it, knocking both Pokémon back by several feet. Pants!, having expected the outcome, remained on his feet and grinning wide. However, Bronn was taken aback.

_’What just happened?’_ Bronn mumbled to himself. It seemed the ref was keeping up the absurd motion that Pokémon could talk. His vision was still blurry and his ears rang. His limbs wobbled as he tried to push himself back up on his feet. He breathed loud and heavy, sweat breaking on his brow. He took one last, deep breath in and regained composure to find that he had missed his chance to split the pain.

Well, he may have missed his chance to split the pain, but he could certainly drag Pants! down to his level. He walked slowly up to the Scraggy. As he walked towards Pants!, he began to think about all of the times he had tried, but failed. All of the times his strategy didn’t work, the times the battle went that annoying, bucktooth runt’s way rather than his. He scowled and his eyes met Pants!’s and didn’t move away. Every one of his steps echoed in the tense silence. The first few rounds of this battle hadn’t worked his way and here he was now. His knees were weak. Arms were heavy.
There was vomit on his sweater already. _Mom’s spaghetti._
He was nervous. But on the surface, he looked calm and ready…
…_to Endeavor_.
He cried out as he pushed Pants!. The anger, the frustration, the failures all compressed into one, swift motion. When Pants! landed on the ground, Bronn landed on top of him. Punching him over and over. Making sure Pants! felt every single thing, every single one of his failures, every single one of his Endeavors. Each hit was met with a squeak from Pants! and a grunt from Bronn. After a minute or so, Bronn relented and got up. Glaring down at the Scraggy.

The silence was broken after a moment. It wasn’t a whine, or a wheeze, or a gasp. It was laughter. Unsettling, manic, echoing laughter erupted from Pants!. He struggled as he pulled himself up from the ground, a mad, fixated stare greeted Bronn. Bronn may have pulled him down, but Pants! was to have the last laugh, _literally_. Because, you see, Pants! had anticipated this. Well, Pants!’s trainer really, but that doesn’t matter. The loose skin lizard had been storing the pain into one part of his body. His left arm. It glowed bright as it hung loosely. He limped towards the Chespin and, even though Bronn saw the glowing arm, it came out of nowhere.
A clear *thwack* sounded as the glowing arm connected with Bronn’s face, sending him flying back by several feet.

But Pants! was not done. He was going to end this now. The focus of everyone had been on his left arm, but what of his right? It glowed with an eerie, purple haze. Dark purple ‘bubbles’ grew and popped in the haze. The Scraggy’s eyes glowed with a gentle lilac colour and his fists tightened. Before Bronn could pick himself up from the previous attack, Pants! was on him, standing above his weak body. There was no more manic grin, or unsettling laughter, just a silent, vengeful glare. He rose his fist into the air and then slammed it down into Bronn’s chest. The Chespin cried out in pain, the burning toxics seared his fur and the force of the fist connecting with his abdomen knocked the wind out of him. His arms wobbled as he attempted to pull himself up after the hit. He panted irregularly and wheezed as he just couldn’t sum up the strength to do so. Bronn went limp as he lost his energy and fainted.

The Omskivar was quick to return Bronn to his Poké Ball, praising the Chespin for his efforts under his breath. He then had to decide which Pokémon to send out next against the unstable Scraggy.

The Omskivar
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
*[*Bronn*]  <*Bulletproof*>* 
*Health:* 0% 

*Energy:* 30%
███
*Status:* Fainted, +1 ATK
*Flinch ~ Endeavor (lose yourself) *

TruetoCheese
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





*[*Pants!*]  <*Shed Skin*>*
*Health:* 22% 
██
*Energy:* 17%
██
*Status:* _*ARE YOU FEELING IT NOW MR KRABS?*_
*Fake Out ~ Delayed Payback ~ Poison Jab*​


Spoiler: Calcs



Pants!
Health: 50 - 28 (Endeavor) = 22 
Energy: 28 - 3 (Fake Out) - 3 (Payback) - 5 (Poison Jab) = 17

Bronn
Health: 26 - 4 (Fake Out) - 12 (Payback) - 12 (Poison Jab) = 0
Energy: 44 - 14 (Endeavor) = 30





Spoiler: Rolls




40 for Pants!'s Fake Out Critical Hit (10 or below for crit)
28 for Pants!’s Payback Critical Hit (10 or below for crit) 
58 for Pants!’s Poison Jab Critical Hit (10 or below for crit) 
7 for Pants!’s Poison Jab to Poison (30 or below for poison)




Notes
There's a small pool of icky, purple, toxic phlegm on TruetoCheese's side of the field.
The Omskivar to send out his second ‘mon.
Then TruetoCheese to order

Chespin Sprite by Kyle Dove from Deviantart.
Songs listened to while writing this are by Luke Sital-Singh, and Lose Yourself by Eminem.
Let's hope this round is less controversial!


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry for the delay!  Let's go, um, *Abigail and Amelia Gabble!*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 23, 2015)

What in tarnations. How is a barnacle faster than bipedal lizard?

We'll work with what we've got, Pants! Start off with a *Drain Punch*, follow with a *Low Sweep* and then one more *Drain Punch* for good measure. If he's using any move you can *Snatch* and you aren't taunted, then Snatch it. If the speed conditionals don't make sense for some reason (considering it's just like Protect and Magic Coat conditons, it should work just fine), then just use your damaging move on him instead, no need to put that much thought into it. If he's protecting/detecting or untargetable barring a Substitute then *Chill*.

*Drain Punch/Snatch/Chill ~ Low Sweep/Snatch/Chill ~ Drain Punch/Snatch/Chill*

woohoo tired orders


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 23, 2015)

Tough Claws is...a fantastic ability, I think.

Okay girls, here we go!  Why don't you *Dig* down a bit, bunker away, give me a *Swords Dance* and then *Dig* back up and hit him?  Delay the digging back up as much as you can to see if you can trick him into Chilling the entire round.  He shouldn't be able to Snatch a Swords Dance he can't see you using (and therefore can't _know_ you're using) so the second action should be safe as well.

*Dig (down)~Swords Dance~Dig (up)*

(reffing a Binacle...will probably be your ultimate test, Knuddeluff.  I'm still not really sure now they move)


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 28, 2015)

Spoiler: arena






> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...






The Omskivar panicked as he tried to pick his next Pokémon. His eyes couldn’t move from the intense gaze steaming off of the Scraggy. His hands shook as he went to reach for Grognak. However, his fingers had gently brushed over the Lure Ball on his belt and, instead of the Cubone, the Binacle Abigail and Amelia Gabble popped out.

“Wob-buf-fet! Bin-a-cle!”

*ROUND 4*

The Omskivar
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
*[* Abigail & Amelia Gabble *]  <*Tough Claws*>* 
*Health:* 100% 
██████████
*Energy:* 100%
██████████
*Status:* _I am the worst design for a Pokémon ever_
* Dig *_(down)_* ~ Swords Dance ~ Dig *_(up) _

TruetoCheese
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





*[*Pants!*]  <*Shed Skin*>*
*Health:* 22% 
██
*Energy:* 17%
██
*Status:* _*ARE YOU FEELING IT NOW MR KRABS?*_
*Drain Punch/Snatch/Chill ~ Low Sweep/Snatch/Chill ~ Drain Punch/Snatch/Chill*​
Abigail and Amelia kept up the flow by immediately moving. Their speed was a weird thing, especially seeing as they’re barnacles and adult barnacles have never been seen moving in the natural world. So the fact that they could move at all, let alone be faster than a lizard, was an extreme mystery. Anyway, they heaved themselves forward. Pushing their bodies and their rock into the air and spinning 180°. As they landed, they pressed their palm-faces onto the floor, using them as feet. The weird-looking rock with legs stood there, silently, for a moment before it started to kick its legs against the floor. As they kicked, they grabbed a hand (foot???) full of dirt and threw (kicked???) it behind them. Each kick-throw-grab-whatever-thing dug them slightly more underground, it took a good couple of minutes, but, eventually, they were both several feet underground and unable to be seen by anyone.

Pants! was eager to get going! He wanted to rough them up! Both Abigail and Amelia! He breathed heavily, and clenched his fists. Before he could run and throw himself down into the hole, TruetoCheese shouted to him.

“Remember, buddy, chill!”

Pants! turned around and shot TruetoCheese a glare. A wide-eyed, insanity-fuelled glare, his elongated tooth dripping with saliva. TruetoCheese backed away a little, raising his hands in defense.

“O-or whatever you want! Don’t hurt me”

Pants!, however, decided to listen to his trainer and just sat right down and took a nice, brief rest.

Meanwhile, underground, Abigail and Amelia were inexplicably back the right way around. How they did that with the small amount of space is beyond me, but there you go. Their worm-like bodies writhed and twisted in the air, limbering up for their next move. Almost suddenly, the writhing and twisting became more intense. They spiralled around eachother’s bodies, seemingly tying themselves in knots, but not (get it? Hahahaha). Occasionally, they smacked their long, orange-and-white bodies against eachother as if their bodies were opposing swords in a sword fight. This bizarre display did, however, appear to work. Their bodies bulked up slightly with each smack and, inexplicably, their claws became sharper. They still looked ridiculous, though.

Pants! remained sat down. Looking up at the completely clear sky, pointing out shapes he saw in the non-existent clouds.

He remained relaxed. Waiting for something, some movement, or anything, any cue for him to move. He’d been staring at the ‘clouds’ for a while now (or, maybe, a few seconds, his idea of time had been completely lost) and he was growing impatient. He flung himself up and turned around at TruetoCheese.

“I-I, er, I dunno! Just keep chilling Oh god please don’t hurt me”

Pants! shrugged and plopped his ass back down on the floor. Kicking his legs against the dirt, waiting for the barnacles to return to the surface.

And, almost on cue, the rumbling began. The ground beneath Pants! quivered and cracked. The Scraggy grinned and tightened his fists, preparing himself for his first chance to inflict pain on the barnacles. He stood at the centre of the shaking ground and stomped down a couple of times, letting them know that he was ready to fight. Within a couple of seconds, the ground beneath Pants! was gone. He stood on thin air, like they do just before falling in the cartoons, for a moment. However, unlike in the cartoons, he didn’t fall in. Oh, on the contrary. Like a rocket, Abigail and Amelia shot out of the hole, rock and all, like a rocket. As they collided with Pants!, they grabbed him with their face-hand-things and hugged him tight to their rock. The Scraggy didn’t have time to react to this and was brought flying into the air with the Binacle. In less than a second, their grip on the Scraggy loosened and they threw him to the ground. This was less to cause damage (although it definitely did) and was more to change their momentum so that they could land back near The Omskivar. As Pants!’s body smacked against the floor, Abigail and Amelia span around in the air, landing rock-first a foot away from their initial hole. This feat seemed impossible and was almost if the ref threw in the impossibility just so he didn’t have to come up with something more detailed. 


The Omskivar
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





 ()
*[* Abigail & Amelia Gabble *]  <*Tough Claws*>* 
*Health:* 100% 
██████████
*Energy:* 94%
█████████
*Status:* _I am still the worst design for a Pokémon ever_, +2 ATK
* Dig *_(down)_* ~ Swords Dance ~ Dig *_(up) _

TruetoCheese
(

	
	
		
		
	


	








)





*[*Pants!*]  <*Shed Skin*>*
*Health:* 8% 
█
*Energy:* 47%
█████
*Status:* _Oh Barnacles_
*Chill ~ Chill ~ Chill*​


Spoiler: Calcs



Pants!
Health: 22 - 14 (Dig) = 8 
Energy: 17 + 10 (Chill) + 10 (Chill) + 10 (Chill) = 47

Abigail and Amelia Gabble
Health: 100
Energy: 100 – 2 (Dig) – 2 (Swords Dance) – 2 (Dig) = 94





Spoiler: Rolls




7 for Abigail and Amelia Gabble's Dig Critical Hit (10 or below for crit)




Notes
Sorry for the wait! I’ve had exams, and been drunk (_a lot_).
Is it obvious that I despise Binacle?
There's a small pool of icky, purple, toxic phlegm on TruetoCheese's side of the field.
The Omskivar to command!
Binacle Sprite by me.
MAN, Binacle is hard to make in sprite form.

Songs listened to while writing this are by Taylor Swift and are 100% legally downloaded. Definitely legal. Stop asking.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 20, 2015)

I somehow missed this reffing completely, thanks for not DQing me!

Just use *Power-Up Punch* girls, we don't need to do anything fancy here.  If you can't get a hit in for some reason barring Substitute, use *Iron Defense*, unless he's Digging, in which case just use *Earthquake*.

*Power-Up Punch/Iron Defense/Earthquake x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Jul 2, 2015)

Alright, let's give Knuddeluff a combo to play with. Because of reasons.

So I want you to ready up a *Fake Out* as quick as possible, it won't flinch, but you'll move pretty damn fast anyway. We don't even need the full priority boost, just a +1 will do. And then instead of slapping her across the face I want you to go *Super Fangin'* all over that barnacular barnacled barnacle (that could serve as the fake bit, I guess, if it helps the combo flow better, since you'll pretend then BAM). This shouldn't be that hard for you to pull off since there's only a difference of two between your base speed and hers.

Of course, if that combo doesn't exactly gel well, we could do it a different way. So what we'll do is we'll use the *Fake Out* maneuver, but instead of biting down on her, we'll disappear right in front of her with a *Feint Attack* (the Fakest of Fake Outs, where you just completely disappear!). Then the reappear behind her as per Feint Attack's resolution, but instead of clawing at her just *Super Fang* into her.

*Fake Out + Super Fang/Fake Out + Feint Attack + Super Fang*


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 29, 2015)

Closing this battle.  I guess you just get prize money as if this were a normal battle that closed early?  I'm pretty sure that's what would have happened with previous abandoned ref test battles, since I don't remember stepping in to distribute extra prize money in those cases either.


----------

